# Gimp sous Mac : Problème de lenteur



## vampiro (29 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Je tourne sous Mac OX X (iMac 2,66 Ghz, 4 Go de Ram) et venant du monde de Linux, j'ai voulu gardé The  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Gimp.

Bref, l'install et l'exécution se passe bien, mais je constate une extrême lenteur avec des outils, par exemple l'outil correcteur est toujours très très très très en retard sur le mouvement de mon curseur ce qui rend la retouche impossible... Je bouge le curseur et il faut quelques secondes pour que l'icone de l'outil se positionne sur mon curseur...

De quoi cela peut il venir ? Que puis-je essayer ?

Merci de votre aide.





http://www.virusphoto.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=1028305


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2009)

Quelle version de Gimp utilises-tu ?


----------



## vampiro (29 Juillet 2009)

La 2.6.6


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2009)

Je n'ai pas été assez précis. Je pensais plutôt en terme d'interface : est-ce une version de GIMP utilisant X11 ou une version basée sur le portage de GTK2 en natif sur Quartz ?


----------



## vampiro (29 Juillet 2009)

Euh... J'utilise X11 pour lancer Gimp 2.6.6 !

Qu'est-ce ? 





> une version basée sur le portage de GTK2 en natif sur Quartz ?


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2009)

GIMP utilise des bibliothèques graphiques du projet Gnome, GTK2. Par défaut, ces bibliothèques sont compilée sur OS X pour utiliser (comme d'habitude) le serveur X11 du cru.
Mais de sympathiques développeurs ont porté ces bibliothèques directement pour le serveur graphique d'Apple, Quartz. Du coup, il existe une version de GIMP "native" qui n'a pas besoin de X11.

Pour en revenir à ta version, peut-être faut-il utiliser un autre serveur X11, celui qui est ici et est mis à jour plus fréquemment.
Je te conseillerais quand même de commencer par aller voir sur des forums spécialisés


----------



## vampiro (30 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de réinstaller X11 2.3.3.2, ca ne change rien.

Pour la version natif, il semblerait que Gimp soit à la version 2.6.0 donc avec un petit retard et de plus, c'est une version expérimentale.

Mais que vais-je devenir ?!


----------



## samothraces75 (7 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous
j'ai GIMP 266 et j'essaye depuis 2H en combinant les ctrl alt, shift et consorts à déplacer une sélection avec son contenu. 
La sélection se déplace mais sans son contenu
je ne sais pas si il s'agit d'un bug ou d'une méconnaissance de ma part du soft (ce que je préférerai)

Merci d'avance
Samothrace


----------



## GillesF (7 Août 2009)

Je ne connais pas bien gimp mais je sais que la doc est très complète, peut-être y trouveras-tu ton bonheur 
http://docs.gimp.org/2.6/fr/


----------



## phelibre (8 Août 2009)

Hi,

J'ai quitté linux http://counter.li.org/cgi-bin/runscript/display-person.cgi?user=178080 en 2005 pour rejoindre OsX et conservé le monde GNU http://phelibre.free.fr/ressources.html

Je n'ai pas de problème avec Gimp en version X11 quelque soit la version ... à savoir http://gimpfr.org/news.php?index=10 que la tablette wacom fonctionne très bien également avec la dernière version du serveur 11 ....

je te déconseille malgré tout la version aqua assez buggé ?

Donc pas de ralentissement avec Gimp sous Tiger/G4 ou Léopard/X86


----------



## Magoo380 (24 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous, j'arrive un peu après la guerre mais je viens juste de comprendre ce qui (chez moi) ralentissait le Gimp.

Dans les préférences de X11 :

Dans l'onglet "Entrée" la case "activer les touches équivalentes sous X11" était coché, ainsi que "Utiliser la disposition des touches du clavier du système". Depuis que je les ai décochées, je n'ai quasiment plus de ralentissement.

Par ailleurs, j'ai aussi décocher la case "Activer la synchronisation" de l'onglet "Presse-papiers"

Petit plus dans l'onglet "Fenêtres", j'ai juste coché la case "Activation des fenêtres survolées par la souris".
Cela permet de sélectionner les outils par simple clic au lieu d'activer la fenêtre par un clic et de sélectionner l'outil avec un deuxième.

Toute mes excuses aux modo et admin si je ne suis pas passer par une présentation classique mais j'ai voulu donner mon retour d'experience à chaud avant d'en oublier la moitié en chemin.


----------



## vampiro (4 Décembre 2011)

Wouah alors déjà merci pour le tuyau, le focus automatique sur la barre des outils !

Car être obligé (pour passer de la photo à la barre d'outils) de faire 2 clics ça devient énervant :
- 1 clic pour sélectionner la fenêtre
- 1 clic pour sélectionner l'outil
- 1 clic pour sélectionner la photo
- 1 clic pour appliquer l'outil

Par contre j'ai toujours des gros gros ralentissements des outils quand je travail sur une photo on va dire assez volumineuse (qui sort du boitier reflex)...


----------

